# Jim Harbaugh to skip Orange Bowl so he can prepare for his next NFL head coaching job



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

With some of the projected first round picks in the 2017 NFL Draft electing to sit out of their teams’ bowl games, why not a coach?



> ANN ARBOR, MIâ€Š—â€ŠMichigan head coach Jim Harbaugh said he will sit out of the Orange Bowl against Florida State on December 30th so he can prepare for his next NFL job. Harbaugh said it was a tough decision, but he felt he had to put his career first.
> “It’s just not worth the risk,” he said. “I don’t want to use any new plays or looks in some meaningless bowl game that I could use for the Rams or Jaguars next year in an important NFL game.  It makes no sense to spend three weeks preparing for Florida State when I should be getting ready for the Patriots and Seahawks and Steelers. That would be irresponsible. And what if I got hurt? Remember when Joe Paterno almost got snapped in half by a kid running off the field? If I’m in the hospital, I can’t coach in the NFL.”


https://medium.com/sportspickle/jim...nfl-head-coaching-job-95ea60b4f20a#.ut6mbxijf


satire


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> satire



Maybe but it sounds about like him. No way he is content finishing his career at MI.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 21, 2016)

He was gonna lose anyway


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2016)

Ha - that was pretty good....


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Spot Thug and Goldie Locks wish!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2016)

The game was over after the announcement Fish Hawk.


Noles roll, it's gonna be a bloodbath


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Spot Thug and Goldie Locks wish!!!



Goldie Locks..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Spot Thug and Goldie Locks wish!!!



Enjoy the Liberty Bowl.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Enjoy the Liberty Bowl.



Enjoy the beatdown Michigan gonna put on your boys


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Enjoy the beatdown Michigan gonna put on your boys



Try not to bump your head on the ceiling.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Try not to bump your head on the ceiling.



Try not to bust your rear after you trip and fall down


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> try not to bust your rear after you trip and fall down



1980


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Free Shoes U


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Free Shoes U



Even that happened after 1980.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Even that happened after 1980.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Wide right


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Wide left


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Wide right


After 1980



fish hawk said:


> Wide left


After 1980

Notice a theme here?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

The Choke at Doak


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Goldie Locks..



Yep.. Still hung on that one..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> The Choke at Doak



Do you even know what the Choke at Doak is?  


> The Choke at Doak was a 1994 college football game between the Florida Gators and Florida State Seminoles. The game is one of the most memorable in the heated Florida–Florida State rivalry and tied the NCAA record for the biggest fourth-quarter comeback.[1] In the matchup of 9-1 cross-state rivals at Florida State's Doak Campbell Stadium, Florida squandered a 28-point fourth quarter lead and allowed the Seminoles to tie the score at 31 in the final minutes. Because the game occurred before the advent of overtime in college football, it ended in a tie that would be regarded very differently by each respective fan base.



And yes, it happened after 1980.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.. Still hung on that one..



That really hit you as funny didn't it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That really hit you as funny didn't it?



It did.. And I just saw this and laughed..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

This one made me laugh too..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This one made me laugh too..



The signs are the only part of Gameday worth watching.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The signs are the only part of Gameday worth watching.




I don't mind it that much..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2016)

WHat rhymes with 1980?
Next year--maybe


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't mind it that much..



That was one of my favorites from this year.  That and the Lamar Jackson Tecmo Bowl one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Throwback said:


> WHat rhymes with 1980?
> Next year--maybe



Look... The little brother is trying to make a funny... Hard to do when you can't beat UGA... How many in a row has it been??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That was one of my favorites from this year.  That and the Lamar Jackson Tecmo Bowl one.



Was this it?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Do you even know what the Choke at Doak is?.



Yes and I was just testing to see if you knew what it meant, but sadly you didn't and had to google and qoute the internet.SMH-at you.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

I understand  you not understanding though.At the time you hadn't  morphed.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Yes and I was just testing to see if you knew what it meant, but sadly you didn't and had to google and qoute the internet.SMH-at you.



Yep, I'm the 41 year old FSU fan that doesn't know what the Choke at Doak is.

I used to do the "testing you" excuse when I was busted for talking about things I knew nothing about, too.  Of course, I was about 8, 9, or 10.  You know, all the digits that make up 1980.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

41 and still ain't morphed yet.........Dang,SMH,still shaking.....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> 41 and still ain't morphed yet.........Dang,SMH,still shaking.....



Shaking because you're not used to seeing your team on such a big stage.  This ain't the Belk bowl, here.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

You should be worried  about what Michigan  is gonna do to your Noles,but if you gonna continue not to charge rent dawgs gonna stay up there in that dawg house of yours


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, I'm the 41 year old FSU fan that doesn't know what the Choke at Doak is.



Heck, I just thought it was a stupid nickname that was given after yet, another FSU player assaulted another woman..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I just thought it was a stupid nickname that was given after yet, another FSU player assaulted another woman..



Nope, it was the nickname given to assaulting the woman in the visor, yet again, at Doak Campbell.

BTW, the woman in question never won a game there.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I just thought it was a stupid nickname that was given after yet, another FSU player assaulted another woman..



Who chimed in first?  Must be that same amnesia that makes you think 1980 was recent.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I just thought it was a stupid nickname that was given after yet, another FSU player assaulted another woman..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who chimed in first?  Must be that same amnesia that makes you think 1980 was recent.



Who said anything about recent? The only thing that is "recent" is all of the assaults that happen to women down at FSU..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nope, it was the nickname given to assaulting the woman in the visor, yet again, at Doak Campbell.
> 
> BTW, the woman in question never won a game there.



So it has nothing to do with the saying "Criminoles"..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Criminoles then,Criminoles now!!! Some things never change.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2016)

Go Noles playing in the Orange Bowl.



Go Muttz playing in the Liberty bowl


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Michigan gonna break that little freshman QB yall got down


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Criminoles then,Criminoles now!!! Some things never change.



Like the Dawgs in the Liberty Bowl.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who said anything about recent? The only thing that is "recent" is all of the assaults that happen to women down at FSU..



Awww, look.  She got her girlfriend to come back her up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Awww, look.  She got her girlfriend to come back her up.



Says Goldie Locks...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look... The little brother is trying to make a funny... Hard to do when you can't beat UGA... How many in a row has it been??



That was after 1980 too


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2016)

Auburn fan making a UGa joke..........SMH at you Tback


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says Goldie Locks...



It's cool Brownie, one day you'll make Girl Scout.


----------

